# Parasites



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a gross topic, but it is a real one. This is another case of medications being too expensive.

http://www.consumerreports.org/drug...sktop&kwp_0=339005&kwp_4=1274359&kwp_1=567630



> When Cheryl Kennedy of Chicago went to fill a pinworm prescription for her 4-year-old daughter, she was astounded to learn that four tablets of the drug Albenza cost almost $700-even with insurance.
> 
> "I called the doctor and asked if there was an alternative," Kennedy recalls. "That's when he suggested we try an over-the-counter remedy" called Reese's Pinworm Medicine that costs less than $15.
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*How to Prevent Pinworms*

http://www.consumerreports.org/medical-conditions/how-to-prevent-pinworm/

I think they are easily spread in school situations and when there are shared toilets.



> One of the most common worm infections in the U.S. is all too easy to spread. Here's how to keep you and your family safe.
> 
> By Ginger Skinner
> January 27, 2017
> ...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Great information weedygarden ,it should be send to all schools.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Way back before I was born, there were teams of people who helped harvest crops. They used threshing machines and were called threshers. My grandparents told me that when the threshers came through, everyone got head lice. Of course, that was in the time when there was one come at the wash stand and everyone used it, company, hired hand, or family.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

This has nothing to do with pin worm but while were on the subject of parasites I though you might be interested and be aware of deer ticks. Last summer while taking a shower I noticed a little black spot on my right arm inside elbow. I took a real close look at it and realized it was a deer tick about the size of a chia seed, it was so small that my camera couldn't even focus on it. No amount of scrubbing would remove it so I got a hold of it with tweezers and it stretched the skin out pretty far before it let go. I put some alcohol on the bite and disposed of the still alive tick down the drain. Imagine having ticks like this on the back of your neck or in your hair where you can't see them. These things spread Lyme disease so be aware of these tiny little parasites.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ways to keep ticks off*

I recently saw this information. I have never seen a tick, but I do not doubt they exist and that they do great damage.

Simple Tip To Keep Ticks Off Of You All Summer Long
http://usefultipsforhome.com/outdoor/1-simple-tip-keep-ticks-off-summer-long/



> When winter is coming to a close and we are getting ready for the warmer weather, many of us look forward to heading outdoors and enjoying some sunshine. There are many reasons to go outside and it certainly can be a wonderful time of year. Unfortunately, it is also the time of year when we need to be cautious about getting ticks. It can really ruin the day.
> If you are somebody that tends to spend a lot of time outdoors, you need to be able to effectively protect yourself from ticks. They are more than just a nuisance or a pest that makes us uncomfortable, they carry diseases, some of which are very dangerous and even deadly. The next time you're out enjoying what the great outdoors has to offer, consider this simple trick and you can keep ticks from latching on and causing problems.
> Lint roller and essential oil
> In order to use this tip, you will need a roller and some essential oils. The lint roller should use adhesive layers. Take it with you when you're going outside and roll it on your clothing every once in a while. You might be surprised with what you pick up in a very short amount of time.
> ...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> I recently saw this information. I have never seen a tick, but I do not doubt they exist and that they do great damage.


Never? I can't even imagine that.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a strange urge to drag my butt across the carpet after reading all that.:surrender:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

We call them seed ticks down here in Missouri. The better half went out to pick some peas and ended up with 13 on her once last year. The itch drives you half crazy. Ammonia on a cloth held in place for a while usually relieves the itch.


----------



## AltNature (Mar 23, 2017)

Love the lint roller idea. A good hot bath and scrub after being in the woods can stop a lot of them before they get attached. Geranium is my go to for keeping ticks and chiggers away. You can add lemon eucalyptus to keep mosquitoes away. I use lemongrass because it smells better. Use any of above as you wish, as most EO's have some repellent properties but Geranium seems to really keep the parasites off. Check precautions for each oil if you are pregnant or have allergies, and do a patch test. A lot of people are allergic to the EOs that have lemony smells. Anyway, mix 1 part essential oil mix to 10 parts vodka and put in spray bottle. Shake before use. Spray on clothes and skin. If you aren't so picky about being natural, you can use cyclomethicone instead of vodka. I think it works better and it stays mixed up. 
Plantain is a weed that grows in the yard and the leaves can be used as a poultice or made into a salve or oil for itching. Chickweed and Jewelweed are also used for itching.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

I was just looking at a pet supply catalogue I got from Jeffer's, and admiring all the medical supplies you can get that work for humans, but a heck of a lot cheaper, and without a prescription! They had stethoscopes, pinkeye spray, bloodstop powder, a stapler and staples (for closing open wounds), sutures, the little metal scraper for getting plaque off your teeth, etc.

They also have a new product that would supposedly work for keeping ticks and mosquitoes off, that clips to the back of your collar and emits herbal repellent for up to 6 days. I thought that was cool!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starcreek said:


> I was just looking at a pet supply catalogue I got from Jeffer's, and admiring all the medical supplies you can get that work for humans, but a heck of a lot cheaper, and without a prescription! They had stethoscopes, pinkeye spray, bloodstop powder, a stapler and staples (for closing open wounds), sutures, the little metal scraper for getting plaque off your teeth, etc.
> 
> They also have a new product that would supposedly work for keeping ticks and mosquitoes off, that clips to the back of your collar and emits herbal repellent for up to 6 days. I thought that was cool!


Jeffers is probably cheaper, but they have a lot of that stuff at Tractor Supply and at our local feed store.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

TSC has food grade Diatomaceous Earth powder--for your farm animals.
If it's good enough for your dog and cat, it's good enough for you.
One TB will kill any parasite in your system..if not, try second day.
oh, a 20 lb. bag is like $20 and it will last for years.
Stop feeding Big Pharma.


----------

